# How long to leave mama victoriae with her fry?



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone have any good recommendations for how long to keep a mother pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae with her new batch of fry?

Ideally, I would like to leave her in there long enough to build up some strength before submitting her to the advances of my rambunctious papa.

Also, I have two females in my breeder, and sometimes they both hold within a couple of weeks of one another. Is it safe to leave the second one in with the fry from the first, or will she start snacking?

Thanks!


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

You can leave her with the fry as long as she cares for them, and then a couple of extra days. Start feeding her as soon as she releases the fry for the first time. This should give her a few days to gain weight.

There is a chance that the second female will eat the other females fry, especially if there is a couple of weeks apart. If possible, use a divider in the tank that you can remove later on.


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

OK, well I'm a little sad, and I need some of your guidance...

I ended up having to go to NYC for business last week, and while I was gone, my wife was taking care of my holding mama victoriae. She ended up spitting close to 30 fry on Wednesday. My wife was feeding them some baby brines and some other fry foods. (She's a great wife).

She was also feeding some flakes for the mama.

Friday morning, she told me that she could only see one of the fry left, and by the time I got home Friday afternoon, there wasn't a single one left.

Do you all think she ate them? Did we not feed enough real food for the mama? Will she eat her fry just because she's hungry enough, or she she an exceptionally bad mother fish?

Did we do something wrong? Should we separate the mother from her fry after the first day they're free swimming, or did we not feed her enough of something else.

Any advice you all could give would be greatly appreciated. You're the best!

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the mother eated the fry, a good thing to know with this species is when yu see the fry free swimming in the tank, then the mom should be getting out. She don't take care of the fry as others vics do.
xris  
yu'll have another chance to success :thumb: once they start, they breed like rabbits :lol:


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

I've kept a couple of broods before, but it just seems like I'm having a lot of problems lately. (Probably mostly because I keep having to go out of town right when the mother spits...)

I've noticed that the mother generally holds somewhere between 18-20 days.

Would it be a good idea to strip her when I notice wriggling in her mouth? I don't have an egg tumbler, so I would like to have fry at least able to move a little.

I really don't want to have another batch get eaten, so I'm tempted to strip. Is it bad to do so without an egg tumbler?

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi It's not very natural but if yu make it yu'll be sure. it's better to have a little tank to let the fry be quite with a little air pump.
xris


----------

